# I need advice



## Ken Martin (Feb 7, 2016)

About 3 years ago a friend in my church cut a walnut in his yard and gave me the wood. I sealed the ends, stacked it in my yard, and covered it with plastic until I could plank it out. I finally got around to doung that yesterday and found some exceptional grain. This wood still needs to dry some more. I cut it into slabs from 2 1/2" to 4" thick. I intend to learn how to turn wood and use it in several projects in a couple of years. My question is, should I seal all the faces or just the ends?
http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/6A0C2894-6D7D-4B05-A84C-09D5835517AF.jpg 
http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/7D6BE728-8426-41F0-87F3-1BA1E76DACAE.jpg http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/315E45F5-1EF6-401C-B40D-2FF9BD0FE355.jpg
http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/BF8DB60A-A53A-4A01-9880-52186BA5FF7B.jpg
http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/71242EBB-0032-49B8-AF77-DCDD5FA01276.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 7, 2016)

If you stack it on stickers like they do in at a mill try to get them as close to the end as possible. The end checks will only go in to the edge of the stickers usually. End sealing will help. Face sealing I would think would slow drying too much and risk fungal decay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 7, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> About 3 years ago a friend in my church cut a walnut in his yard and gave me the wood. I sealed the ends, stacked it in my yard, and covered it with plastic until I could plank it out. I finally got around to doung that yesterday and found some exceptional grain. This wood still needs to dry some more. I cut it into slabs from 2 1/2" to 4" thick. I intend to learn how to turn wood and use it in several projects in a couple of years. My question is, should I seal all the faces or just the ends?
> http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/6A0C2894-6D7D-4B05-A84C-09D5835517AF.jpg
> http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/7D6BE728-8426-41F0-87F3-1BA1E76DACAE.jpg http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/315E45F5-1EF6-401C-B40D-2FF9BD0FE355.jpg
> http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/BF8DB60A-A53A-4A01-9880-52186BA5FF7B.jpg
> http://i612.Rule #2/albums/tt210/BarefootBoxes/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/71242EBB-0032-49B8-AF77-DCDD5FA01276.jpg


Ken

I can't help with any advice but that is is sweet walnut. Let me know if you want to trade any for some local USVI Mahongany


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 7, 2016)

I'd suggest sealing the crotch figure. It has a tendency to check IME. Otherwise, just the end grain

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ken Martin (Feb 7, 2016)

Hmmvbreaker, thanks. The ends have been sealed since day one. Used roofing tar. So far, so good!

I'll keep your offer in mind, Mark. How's the diving down there?

JR, thanks. I'll take care of that tomorrow. Any preference of sealer? Will wax do?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 7, 2016)

Most of us are using anchor seal from us coatings.


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 7, 2016)

Ken Martrin said:


> Hmmvbreaker, thanks. The ends have been sealed since day one. Used roofing tar. So far, so good!
> 
> I'll keep your offer in mind, Mark. How's the diving down there?
> 
> JR, thanks. I'll take care of that tomorrow. Any preference of sealer? Will wax do?



Diving is good down here. Water is always around 78 degrees surface level and maybe uppers 60s when get below 60 feet. Visibility is always 100+ feet unless a storm is coming or blown by. 

Surfing is big this time of year right now with breaks hitting average 10-12 feet.


----------

